# Toronto uber driver need help



## Mike003 (Jul 10, 2020)

If I am in accident at fault and I claims uber insurance then can it affected my personal car insurance????


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mike003 said:


> If I am in accident at fault and I claims uber insurance then can it affected my personal car insurance????


Try posting in a Canadian forum- tour insurance rules and situation may be different from the USA.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Pretty sure most insurance companies base rates off your driving record, so I would think you will see an increase upon policy renewal. Of course Canada may do things different, I don't know.


----------



## Uncadant (Aug 26, 2020)

Mike003 said:


> If I am in accident at fault and I claims uber insurance then can it affected my personal car insurance????


Hey, in Ottawa, had an at fault accident. 
Uber has not offered ANY guidance,
- took my car off the app. 
Then after I asked the insurance process they told me to provide a paid receipt after the repairs are completed, at which point they may work to a solution.

Not had an at fault accident in 40 years, I feel abandoned ... Losing faith in this company. 
unca


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Of course it will affect your insurance.

An accident is an accident, and it goes into the insurance claims database and your driving record.

I live in Canada and have had an accident while driving Uber.


----------

